# TiVo Prefers HD!



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Just set my wish-list for F1 and when checking the planned recordings I noticed something interesting - *the "higher channel is better" rule still applies*.

On the S1, TiVo would always pick higher numbered channels as they would be the Cable\Satellite ones and therefore better quality than the analogue 1-4 channels.

What that means to me is that TiVo will record the F1 in HD (Ch.108) rather than F1 on "normal" BBC (Ch.101).

:up:


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

ColinYounger said:


> Just set my wish-list for F1 and when checking the planned recordings I noticed something interesting - *the "higher channel is better" rule still applies*.
> :up:


Unfortunately it might also use the regional and AD BBC channels in the 85* series.


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

ColinYounger said:


> Just set my wish-list for F1 and when checking the planned recordings I noticed something interesting - *the "higher channel is better" rule still applies*.
> 
> On the S1, TiVo would always pick higher numbered channels as they would be the Cable\Satellite ones and therefore better quality than the analogue 1-4 channels.
> 
> ...


But why isn't it using BBC1 Wales/Scotland/NIreland/AD which are in the 850's ?


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Snap


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Its not the highest channel number - as they are also in the 800s. It does seem to go for HD if its available - which is what it should do.


----------



## howardmicks (Feb 13, 2011)

ozsat said:


> Its not the highest channel number - as they are also in the 800s. It does seem to go for HD if its available - which is what it should do.


i wish still awaiting a suggested program in hd,keeps recording sd versions on mine


----------



## yerksha puddin (Nov 25, 2003)

ozsat said:


> It does seem to go for HD if its available - which is what it should do.


Doesn't seem the most sensible choice if you don't own an HD TV.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Well my non-HD Panny can display HD channels; just not in HD of course.


----------



## yerksha puddin (Nov 25, 2003)

cwaring said:


> Well my non-HD Panny can display HD channels; just not in HD of course.


My Tivo video output setting is set such that it will display all content at the correct resolution for my non-HD TV but the HD recordings use more disc space, of course.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

My TiVo is on a HD screen, but the V+ is connected via scart, and HD channels look better on that than SD channels. Probably due to the higher bitrate.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

The SD channels are often broadcast at below full SD resolution, 544 x 576 is common.


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

howardmicks said:


> i wish still awaiting a suggested program in hd,keeps recording sd versions on mine


perhaps suggestions are done differently to wishlists ... my TiVo recorded an episode of the Apprentice USA on BBC1 London despite also being on BBC1 HD ... and also despite it already being recorded on BBC1 as a series link.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

yerksha puddin said:


> Doesn't seem the most sensible choice if you don't own an HD TV.


The quality of the HD transmission is better than the SD version - even when the source is not HD and the tv is not HD.


----------



## MrHoggie (Feb 18, 2011)

just swapped my Phillips hd lcd tv for the LG infinity, which has a learn function for tv signal in put, but the tivo doesn't support hand-shack function or its in the settings somewhere.
virgins V+ used to switch over from SD to HD when a HD channel was selected in auto mode, but not the tivo


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Sorry? I dont undersand what you're saying?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

MrHoggie said:


> just swapped my Phillips hd lcd tv for the LG infinity, which has a learn function for tv signal in put, but the tivo doesn't support hand-shack function or its in the settings somewhere.
> virgins V+ used to switch over from SD to HD when a HD channel was selected in auto mode, but not the tivo


There was no switching on V+ - it output as HD or SD depending on box setting - not the channel being viewed.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

everyone said:


> What about the 8xx channels


Ah. OK. Silly me.


----------

